# Gender scan coming up...hoping for a girl!xx



## Kay_

Does anyone think my baby looks girly? I'm praying and hoping for a girl![-o&lt; I feel like I will be so disappointed if it ends up being a boy. The heart rate yesterday was 154. The gender scan isn't until December 10th so I'm freaking out inside wondering what the gender could be.


----------



## pink_bow

Skull looks similar to my girls scans. Hope you get the result you want :)


----------



## Emsabub

Same here as pink bow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks girly. Good luck :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

good luck sending you lots of pink dust !


----------



## Kay_

BlueMoonBubba said:


> good luck sending you lots of pink dust !

Thank you!!:flower:


----------



## MumofCheeky3

Update? Was it a girl?


----------



## Skyye

Was it a girl?


----------



## AllyTiel

bump


----------

